# The NEWEST HORWEEN Shell Cordovan product to hit the market... (Pics/Video)



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Seriously.

In a previous thread, found here, I alluded to a special project that Dave Mitchell of Mitchell Leathers agreed to undertake at my request. In fairness, he had been considering doing something of the sort for some time, but I was the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back.

It is with great pleasure, on behalf of Dave Mitchell at Mitchell Leathers, to present to the AAAC community, for the first time EVER:



For those of you unfamiliar with the Famous Mitchell Money Clip Wallet, let me fill you in: I haven't carried a wallet for over 10 years; probably closer to 15. I always keep my cash/cards in my front left pocket, and usually used varying types of rubber bands. They break, I find a new band. Usually raiding the produce section at the supermarket (broccoli bands work great, as proven on ABC's _Shark Tank_). Thus, when I came across these, I had the standard skepticism I always have. They would be of poor quality, nothing would work right, money falls out of the clip, cards fall out of the wallet, etc.

Well, I couldn't have possibly been more wrong. The first time I went to put cash in the clip, it was like I'd been using this thing daily for years. It is absolutely fluid and takes no extra time/fussing. Cards stay secure, and the overall thickness of about 1/4" creates not even the smallest bulge in even the lightest weight trousers.

As stated in my previous thread about Mitchell found above, I ended up with three of his standard leather money clip wallets (black calf, brown distressed leather that matches Walnut AE's PERFECT, and navy calf). I use them regularly, switching between them takes virtually no time as its not a big full wallet, and they simply freakin' rock!

Without further ado, the unveiling of the FIRST EVER Horween shell cordovan Famous Mitchell Money Clip Wallet (please excuse my cell phone camera photos in direct sunlight on the trunk of a white car; I couldn't wait to open it!!):


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Dave Mitchell was also kind enough to take a whole bunch of photos while he was making this for me, and compiled them into a great video. This is one you'll actually enjoy watching.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome. I'd not seen these before, but I need a new wallet and this looks perfect. I should probably stick with the non-cordovan though, unfortunately.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks very nice GT- I may just give it a try!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

cool! thanks GT


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> That's awesome. I'd not seen these before, but I need a new wallet and this looks perfect. I should probably stick with the non-cordovan though, unfortunately.


I recently got the Allen Edmonds Executive Billfold in Burgundy Shell and its amazing...I never knew it was possible to enjoy a wallet this much. They are still on sale right now for $108 I believe.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

YoungClayB said:


> I recently got the Allen Edmonds Executive Billfold in Burgundy Shell and its amazing...I never knew it was possible to enjoy a wallet this much. They are still on sale right now for $108 I believe.


Thanks for the alert, but I prefer a slimmer wallet. Also, I really shouldn't spend $100 on any wallet right now!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

:icon_headagainstwal I just purchased a wallet from AE as well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

YoungClayB said:


> I recently got the Allen Edmond's Executive Billfold in Burgundy Shell and its amazing...I never knew it was possible to enjoy a wallet this much. They are still on sale right now for $108 I believe.


+1. I am very happy with mine as well. Suspect it will be a part of my accessories inventory for quite some time to come! :thumbs-up:


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I haven't carried a wallet for over 10 years; probably closer to 15. I always keep my cash/cards in my front left pocket, and usually used varying types of rubber bands. They break, I find a new band. Usually raiding the produce section at the supermarket (broccoli bands work great, as proven on ABC's _Shark Tank_).


I've done this for a long time, too. A regular-sized wallet in the hip pocket never worked for me in my adult life. That "bulge in the behind" caused me unbalanced seating, which wreaked havoc on my wallet, its contents, and on my lower anatomy. A good-sized rubber band around the cards and the bills in a small paper envelope from the bank - all in the front pockets - have worked admirably well so far.

That said, I really like the looks of that shell cordovan version of the Mitchell Money Clip. It looks as though would hold about four to six cards and maybe about ten bills before it starts bulging. Is that about right? And the clip - is it plated or unplated metal?

Thank you for posting this, GT.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

*You are all most welcome, and my thanks to Dave for making it all happen.*



bd79cc said:


> That said, I really like the looks of that shell cordovan version of the Mitchell Money Clip. It looks as though would hold about four to six cards and maybe about ten bills before it starts bulging. Is that about right? And the clip - is it plated or unplated metal?
> 
> Thank you for posting this, GT.


I've played around with the few wallets I have, and the shell being a stiffer outer material actually controls the bulge. Further, from where the clip attaches, the leather actually has a bit of a spread from the clip allowing expansion without bulging (if that makes sense).

It really depends what you want to carry; the wallet won't bulge unsightly even when stuffed (by stuffed, I mean 12-16 cards, 20+ bills). The less than 1/4" of wallet thickness always stays at that amount. Simply add 1/4" to whatever your current stack is, and that's what you have with the wallet. I only carry about 6 cards (license, personal card, business card, starbucks card, healthcare ID, and get out of jail free card), and whatever cash. The nice part about this is that with a rubber band, I continually throw all sorts of cards, receipts, etc. and strap it in the band. With this, it forces me to clean that out nightly and keep things neat.

If you do the rubber band thing now, but aren't completely sold on the idea, spend the $38, get a regular leather one (which are EXCEPTIONAL) to see if you like it, then upgrade to the shell. I routinely switch between wallets based on mood/shoes of the day, but the shell is still my favorite and even goes in the jeans pocket on Sundays.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

A wallet in shell and a new Thinkpad are going to be my birthday presents this year. Pity I have to wait two months.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Alas, the AE website has them at $135 today. Anybody know when next they will go on sale?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

cdavant said:


> Alas, the AE website has them at $135 today. Anybody know when next they will go on sale?


Discovered that myself, but didn't realize it was a 'standard' wallet. Now, if we're talking a checkbook wallet type, I'd be in....next project for Mitchell??


----------



## mike_terror (Jan 2, 2012)

+1 to Dave of Mitchell Leather.

I've been a long time reader/follower of AAAC, but have never bothered to create an account and contribute back, so I'd figured I'll start by giving my experience and initial impression of the Mitchell Money Clip Wallet (in Shell Cordovan :icon_smile_big. Instead of creating a new thread, I'll just add to this one, started by TheGreatTwizz.

Firstly, if it wasn't for TheGreatTwizz, I would have never known about such a great company as Mitchell Leather. Just like GT mentioned above, I too was skeptical in purchasing another wallet, thinking it'll create too much bulge, cash would come loose, poor quality, etc. but boy was I wrong. I initially contacted GT to see what are his thoughts on the product since it has been a couple months since he posted it. All I heard back from GT was nothing but positive things to say about the Mitchell money clip wallet.

I contacted Dave over the weekend and he was very quick to respond back to me, especially during the holiday weekend. I consider myself to be the type of guy with a lot of questions, but Dave was very patient in answering everything I asked and letting me know what my options were; definitely a stand up guy and a pleasure to do business with.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Now, onto the product itself..... (pictures at the bottom if you want to skip the reading)*
Everything GT has said in his original post is definitely spot on. For myself personally, I've ditched the traditional bifold wallets years ago after getting sciatica from sitting on it in my rear pant pocket. My replacement was the "M-Clip" money clip that I carry in my front pocket and I've been using it ever since due to its slim size with no bulging in my pocket or suit. I swore by the "M-Clip" and never stopped talking about it to my friends and family, but it seems like things are going to change since I've received the Mitchell money clip wallet.

All I can say is that this thing is surely a beauty with high quality craftmanship. Mitchell Leather has been making these for over 25 years, so this is definitely not something new to them. I'm a big fan of quality products and I am in love with this wallet right now. The wallet itself is very slim, but even with the 6 cards I normally carry plus cash, it still does not bulge when placed in my front pant pocket.

Although the M-Clip was my old love and 50 times better than traditional wallets, one thing I didn't like about it was that the cash would get kind of messy from wrapping it around my cards. The cash would bend on the sides flapping loosely and get caught in my pocket when pulling it out, sometimes even causing the clip to slightly slide off. Not to mention, there was a limit to how much cash I could carry before the clip could no longer handle the load.

With the Mitchell money clip wallet, it feels great sliding in and out of my pocket effortlessly. The cash is clipped neatly inside so there won't be any sticking out on the side getting bent or caught inside my pockets. I also no longer have to cup my cash and cards in my hand when I'm at a register like I did with the M-Clip. Did I mention that it was slim? It's just as slim as using my M-Clip, if not even possibly slimmer!

Check out some of the photos I quickly snapped showing both empty, and filled with *6 cards and 6 bills of cash*. There are also some photos showing the thickness compared to my M-Clip. The M-Clip will always have a special place in my heart and has served me well for many years, but my new love is definitely the Mitchell money clip wallet and will be used daily. (Btw, I know a few of the pictures with the cards and cash inside looks like the flap doesn't lay down flat, but it certainly closes fine when in my pocket with no resistance and no bulging. Over time I'm sure the leather will stretch and it'll lay down flat on my table.)


----------



## mike_terror (Jan 2, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> Looks like a nice product, but that oversize embossing is horrendous.


smmrfld, that oversize embossing was actually my own request that Dave fulfilled . It's normally not there.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

mike_terror said:


> smmrfld, that oversize embossing was actually my own request that Dave fulfilled . It's normally not there.


What did you request embossed then?


----------



## mike_terror (Jan 2, 2012)

DFPyne said:


> What did you request embossed then?


That would be my name for personalization.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Great review Mike. 

As a follow up, I've been carrying my shell wallet for MONTHS now, haven't even bothered to go back to the calf ones because I love the patina this is developing. Still works like a charm, even after I thought I stretched out the card slots with a bunch on vacation (room keys, etc), but nope. Tight as ever. At one point, I had 15 cards in the wallet, today I have 5. There is no extra looseness or any of the sort.


----------



## judgecrandall (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting a Mitchell money clip wallet for awhile now and finally decided to pull the trigger, but I'm having trouble deciding between the black cordovan and the burgundy cordovan. I prefer black in general (and it goes better with my wardrobe), but it seems like most people favor the burgundy for the patina it develops over time. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

If buying an expensive leather, not black.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Great review Mike.
> 
> As a follow up, I've been carrying my shell wallet for MONTHS now, haven't even bothered to go back to the calf ones because I love the patina this is developing. Still works like a charm, even after I thought I stretched out the card slots with a bunch on vacation (room keys, etc), but nope. Tight as ever. At one point, I had 15 cards in the wallet, today I have 5. There is no extra looseness or any of the sort.


Just added one of these to my list, great video, glad I decided to take a look at the trad forum. 
Thanks


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Just want to chime in that I'm still carrying mine, and it is as wonderful as ever. Still zero issues to report.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

BTW, I picked one up, arrived yesterday, loaded it up and breaking it in.
It is pretty easy to get used to, I was using a slim breast wallet, this is even thinner and much shorter.
Thanks for the heads up, ML was very fast in shipping.


----------



## Trivia (Jul 1, 2012)

Those of you who have this wallet, what's the size like - slim/small enough for a front pocket? Looking to switch to a front pocket, mostly narrowed down to this one or AE's calfskin front pocket ().


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

The AE wallet to which you linked is a business card wallet - not meant to hold cash or more than 3-4 credit cards/IDs. The Mitchell wallet is probably 3/4" taller (wider?) than the AE one, but just as thin, if not thinner, empty. 

I've used those type of wallets before, and find my Mitchell a HUGE upgrade.


----------



## Trivia (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the response GT. Mine just got here the other day, and it's great. Definitely slim and small enough for the front pocket, even with six cards, two business cards, and a bit of cash in it.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone have this wallet in Chromexcel? What would one think about lifespan of chromexcel vs. shell?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

It is widely held that chromexcel is a hardier material than shell. My shell version is still absolutely wonderful and I still carry it every day.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to purchase a Mitchell wallet in shell today, and I was surprised to see that it said it had a chromexcel interior. I stopped my purchase at that point. The wallet they show on their website, and the one posted in this thread, clearly have a shell interior. There is a thread on shell wallets on TOF, and someone has a Mitchell wallet in shell with a chromexcel interior in a contrasting color. I wrote to the owner to see what's up with this, as I would prefer a shell interior, not only because I adore shell, but I'm not a fan of the contrast between leathers and colors. I'll post an update when I have more information.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Via email the owner tells me that they found shell too thick for the interior and switched to CXL or Dublin leather for the interior (one has a choice of material and color).


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't disagree with him, given that the idea is to have a slim profile wallet. If/when I buy another one, I would have the material inside be thinner.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I don't disagree with him, given that the idea is to have a slim profile wallet. If/when I buy another one, I would have the material inside be thinner.


Refreshing to hear. I bought a burgundy shell cordovan wallet with a light CXL interior (I asked for "natural" or "golden wheat"). Hopefully I'll have it by Christmas.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

What would be the point of a cxl interior? 

Would not vegetable tanned be better?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> What would be the point of a cxl interior?
> 
> Would not vegetable tanned be better?


My guess is that it allows them to integrate "premium" leather inside and out, even though shell isn't being used on the inside.

I really like slim wallets, I rarely ever have more than 3 cards with me, and little cash, and I really love shell, so I'm very much looking forward to this as a Christmas gift.


----------

